# Solid brad nailer



## pitchnsplinters

Nice review. I have the PC and can't say that it's everything I hoped for, but good enough. I've heard good things about Paslode nailers, glad your experience has been one to write about.


----------



## roman

I bought a Minico 20 years ago and after driving well over a million nails….............it died.

Then I bought a set from Costco, one stapler and one nailer…............made it month and died grrrrrrrrr

Then I bought a Craftex from BB….......................a month later….........it died…......grrrrrr

Then I bought the above Paslode and its been several months and a few thousand nails later and still works perfectly. I like the ease of access too in accessing the pin that drives the nails. I give it 5 stars …......so far


----------



## sry

Roman, that's actually another thing I liked and forgot to mention. If it does jam as it starts getting older, the access to the front is easy and tool free. And the latch is on the side, not on the front interfering with the line of sight.


----------



## Dusty56

I've had no issues with any of my PC air nailers / staplers to date….makes it hard to think about buying anything else , although I have "played" with some other brands at HD and Lo's as well . We used to sell the Paslode brand of airless nailers where I had worked , and they seemed to hold up well for the contractors.


----------

